
FBI, intel chiefs decry “deep cynicism” over cyber spying programs - Benvie
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2015/09/fbi-intel-chiefs-decry-deep-cynicism-over-cyber-spying-programs/
======
mindcrime
It's not as complicated as these guys are making it out to be. If you want
people to trust you, stop doing things that violate their trust. And accept
accountability / responsibility when you do the wrong thing.

IOW:

1\. Stop the indiscriminate mass surveillance which ropes in data on people
with no warrant.

2\. Stop supporting the whole "parallel construction" nonsense which lets
illegally collected data influence criminal trials.

3\. When people like James Clapper commit perjury and lie to Congress, they
should be fired and/or fined for their actions.

4\. Quit with the nonsense rhetoric about how revealing the slightest detail
of what you're doing, and how you do it, is somehow begging for a terrorist
attack. The American people can handle a measure of risk - we have backbone.
But we expect our government to be transparent and to be accountable - to us.

5\. Stop the industrial espionage on foreign nations. Surveillance to detect
threats is one thing, surveillance for economic advantage is quite another.

6\. Stop using backdoor agreements with the UK and other nations (the "Five
Eyes" in particular) to skirt around US law regarding what you can and can't
do.

7\. I'm sure there's more, but the above would be a good start.

